# looking for expats living in rosarito beach/ensanada



## ajijic

We have lived in Ajijic for many years and are thinking of relocating closer to the US - Rosarito Beach/ Ensenada. Hoping to hear from those who live there and hear of the community activities that are happening outside of the typical tourist atttractions. Have many questions about living there on as full timers. Have only been able to locate some information on real estate sites. 
Also, we have lots of information on living in the Lake chapala area.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I understand that there is an expat presence in that area & I'm sure someone will contact you on the forum. Be patient, as it is a busy season for everyone.


----------



## alexsmamacita

*hello *



ajijic said:


> We have lived in Ajijic for many years and are thinking of relocating closer to the US - Rosarito Beach/ Ensenada. Hoping to hear from those who live there and hear of the community activities that are happening outside of the typical tourist atttractions. Have many questions about living there on as full timers. Have only been able to locate some information on real estate sites.
> Also, we have lots of information on living in the Lake chapala area.



I live very close to Rosarito. We lived in Rosarito for about a year a couple of years ago and moved to a bigger place just north of Rosarito. We really liked our apartment in Rosarito. It was the top/3rd story apartment and was about a block and a half away from the beach... with a great view! The beach was about all that we really experienced. I'm still always on the look out for new things to do, but honestly... there's not much. I would love to go to Ensenada though and see what's going on there. Rosarito isn't very pretty (aside from the beach), but I think that's because it's so close to Tijuana. We do go to a restaurant in Rosarito pretty frequently for breakfast and some of the staff speaks English. I work in the United States and travel back & forth almost daily. It's really nice to get to the US so quickly, but we're going crazy trying to find things to do in TJ/Rosarito. Best of luck to you!

P.S. Any information you can provide in regards to Guadalajara/Ajijic/Lake Chapala would be great as we are exploring other locations!!


----------



## ajijic

*living in Chapala/ajijic*



alexsmamacita said:


> I live very close to Rosarito. We lived in Rosarito for about a year a couple of years ago and moved to a bigger place just north of Rosarito. We really liked our apartment in Rosarito. It was the top/3rd story apartment and was about a block and a half away from the beach... with a great view! The beach was about all that we really experienced. I'm still always on the look out for new things to do, but honestly... there's not much. I would love to go to Ensenada though and see what's going on there. Rosarito isn't very pretty (aside from the beach), but I think that's because it's so close to Tijuana. We do go to a restaurant in Rosarito pretty frequently for breakfast and some of the staff speaks English. I work in the United States and travel back & forth almost daily. It's really nice to get to the US so quickly, but we're going crazy trying to find things to do in TJ/Rosarito. Best of luck to you!
> 
> P.S. Any information you can provide in regards to Guadalajara/Ajijic/Lake Chapala would be great as we are exploring other locations!!


Hi,
Living in the lake Chapala rea is fantastic! Perfect weather and a great expat society! We have over 50 organizations, golf, a central area called the LCSociety that includes a library, video rental, information and connections to anything you may be interested in. the biggest plus to living here is the close knit community and wonderful people who come from everywhere in the world, but mostly Canada and the US. the guadalajara airport is less than 30 minutes from here and the city is amazing!!
Our only reason for wanting to leave after 10 years is that we are on Medicare and need to be closer to the States if and when we need major medical. the doctors here are superior to the states and the hospitals in Guad are first class. the costs are much less than the states. But we need the option of medicare which is not covered in Mexico. If you are still working, then this is probably not the place for you. Otherwise nothing compares to it! Pull up either Chapala or ajijic and there you will find lots of pictures and information.
I am disappointed to hear you can't find this in Rosarito Beach. Is it just a resort weekend place?
Here, we belong to a writers group, artist guild, volunteer at one of many orphanages, have cultural entertainment, good resturants, and lots of friends. 
Good luck!


----------



## maryellen1952

I live in Tijuana and go to Rosarito regularly as my vet is there.
I've been somewhat surprised that when I moved across the border to TJ that it seems most of the Americans who live here in TJ seem to have major financial problems otherwise they would have moved farther south. The apartment complex I live which is primarily American seems to have almost everyone on some kind of government assistance (SSI, etc.) and these Americans are having difficulty here just as in the U.S.
The farther south you go into Mexico the more "normal" it seems Americans are. I guess it's because if they are financially challenged they can't go to far beyond the border.
I have more problems in my complex with Americans trying to borrow things than the Mexican neighbors. So I would not expect the Americans you meet to be the same caliber as in Guadalajara or D.F. or other metropolis.
Based on the above I've encountered, I'm looking forward to the day I can move farther south out of the area.
Rosarito is a sleepy town where most Americans go who can't afford their more expensive neighbor, Ensenada.
Be sure to check the travel route to either border as there are only 2 roads leading to San Diego and they are very crowded during rush hour.


----------



## Monty Floyd

alexsmamacita said:


> I live very close to Rosarito. We lived in Rosarito for about a year a couple of years ago and moved to a bigger place just north of Rosarito. We really liked our apartment in Rosarito. It was the top/3rd story apartment and was about a block and a half away from the beach... with a great view! The beach was about all that we really experienced. I'm still always on the look out for new things to do, but honestly... there's not much. I would love to go to Ensenada though and see what's going on there. Rosarito isn't very pretty (aside from the beach), but I think that's because it's so close to Tijuana. We do go to a restaurant in Rosarito pretty frequently for breakfast and some of the staff speaks English. I work in the United States and travel back & forth almost daily. It's really nice to get to the US so quickly, but we're going crazy trying to find things to do in TJ/Rosarito. Best of luck to you!
> 
> P.S. Any information you can provide in regards to Guadalajara/Ajijic/Lake Chapala would be great as we are exploring other locations!!



how big was your apartment and how much was the rent?


----------



## Monty Floyd

ajijic said:


> Hi,
> Living in the lake Chapala rea is fantastic! Perfect weather and a great expat society! We have over 50 organizations, golf, a central area called the LCSociety that includes a library, video rental, information and connections to anything you may be interested in. the biggest plus to living here is the close knit community and wonderful people who come from everywhere in the world, but mostly Canada and the US. the guadalajara airport is less than 30 minutes from here and the city is amazing!!
> Our only reason for wanting to leave after 10 years is that we are on Medicare and need to be closer to the States if and when we need major medical. the doctors here are superior to the states and the hospitals in Guad are first class. the costs are much less than the states. But we need the option of medicare which is not covered in Mexico. If you are still working, then this is probably not the place for you. Otherwise nothing compares to it! Pull up either Chapala or ajijic and there you will find lots of pictures and information.
> I am disappointed to hear you can't find this in Rosarito Beach. Is it just a resort weekend place?
> Here, we belong to a writers group, artist guild, volunteer at one of many orphanages, have cultural entertainment, good resturants, and lots of friends.
> Good luck!


what are the rents like there?


----------



## maryellen1952

Monty Floyd said:


> how big was your apartment and how much was the rent?


The best place to look for rentals and comparison is Craigs List for both San Diego and Tijuana which includes Rosarito and Ensenada. Most realtors will have listings there as well.


----------



## alexsmamacita

ajijic said:


> Hi,
> Living in the lake Chapala rea is fantastic! Perfect weather and a great expat society! We have over 50 organizations, golf, a central area called the LCSociety that includes a library, video rental, information and connections to anything you may be interested in. the biggest plus to living here is the close knit community and wonderful people who come from everywhere in the world, but mostly Canada and the US. the guadalajara airport is less than 30 minutes from here and the city is amazing!!
> Our only reason for wanting to leave after 10 years is that we are on Medicare and need to be closer to the States if and when we need major medical. the doctors here are superior to the states and the hospitals in Guad are first class. the costs are much less than the states. But we need the option of medicare which is not covered in Mexico. If you are still working, then this is probably not the place for you. Otherwise nothing compares to it! Pull up either Chapala or ajijic and there you will find lots of pictures and information.
> I am disappointed to hear you can't find this in Rosarito Beach. Is it just a resort weekend place?
> Here, we belong to a writers group, artist guild, volunteer at one of many orphanages, have cultural entertainment, good resturants, and lots of friends.
> Good luck!



Hi! I am currently working here in the US (I commute twice a week and work from home the other 3 days), so I'm bummed to hear about the lack of work in GDL. What would you recommend for someone around 30 years old who needed work in GDL? Would it be best to start their own business? What types of companies thrive in that area? I'm very interested in volunteering at orphanages as well. Any help you can give would be great!

Rosarito - well... to be honest, it's pretty far from being anything close to a resort type of place. Well, there are resorts, but nothing fancy. I think that it's mostly because it's so close to TJ and the border that it's kind of run-down. Have you looked into Ensenada? It's probably nicer and is still close enough to the border, but if you're planning to cross to the US often, it might be a little too far. In Tijuana, the area called Playas del Tijuana is a cute little beachside area. There are some nice places off of the Ensenada cuota (toll-road) between Playas and Rosarito. They've been recently building some new places right on the beach that look amazing. I have seen online (i think i just googled it) where there are some US expats in the area. So, I'm sure if you look you'll find people to get to know and there may be some events that we haven't heard of that you could take part in. I wish I could be more help!


----------



## alexsmamacita

Monty Floyd said:


> how big was your apartment and how much was the rent?



I'm not sure about the square-footage of the apartment, but it was pretty good-sized. There were 2 bedrooms, a living room, a bathroom with a huge tub. a big back balcony and big front patio area. We paid $400 a month. The area and view were great!! I think the rent is pretty normal for the area. We lived in a place in TJ that was a 1 bedroom for less than $200. Now we live in a 3-bedroom, 2 story, house and pay $350. It's about 5-10 minutes north of Rosarito.


----------



## RVGRINGO

A quick reminder note on working: Foreigners can't work, even unpaid, without the permission of Immigration (INM) entered in their visas. That can be near impossible to obtain without very special rare talents. Mexico protects its workforce from competition by foreigners. If you can't show the required monthly income from home, or significant financial resources, getting a visa at all may be impossible. The bulk of Mexico is not a 'free zone' like the border areas, Baja, etc. The rules are more strict.


----------

